# LaSal Bear Hunt



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a great time on the LaSals Fri., Sat, Sun. Had a dandy running on Friday. Really nice redish colored boar that would have gone over 300 pounds. Started at the top of Hop Creek and did several loops thru some really ledgy country. Finally worked his way east and ended up changing his residency to Colorado. Could have taken him easily there but, of course, could not. Tried to gather up the hounds and in doing so the bear fish-hooked back into Utah so the hunt was back on. After another residency change and a 30 yard encounter with the bear we had to pull the dogs off. With these modern GPS units you can tell within a few feet when you step over the state line. He was the best bear we found and we will be back after him later this week. 
Great weather all three days but a little crowded on the weekend with limited access because of the lingering snow. Farmers should have a good year because there will be ample water for crops.
Hope to post pics next week.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

We deer hunt down by LaSal and I've seen many bears over the years. One is the main two-mile canyon and a common place known as "the ponds". Every year we see at least two bears, what a blast and good luck!


----------

